# Drinking water filter



## DOC (May 18, 2005)

Hi everyone
I am planning to fit a drinking water faucet to my Autocruise Starfire.
Have purchased the Nature Pure kit from Stratford RV Show which seems quite straight forward to fit but I am not sure how the electrics work to start the pump. The chap on the stand says he will send me a push button microswitch next week.
Has anyone out there done this already. Any advice would be appreciated.
Regards
DOC


----------



## 2escapees (Nov 28, 2008)

We have had one for years and they are great. Water connection is simple and uses existing cold supply to sink, No electrical work needed it could not be simpler!


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Looking at your avatar you have a newish looking van. It is probably fitted with a diaphram pump and pressure sensor which will automatically start the pump when you open the tap so you will not need a switch.
If not, then you can join into the wires coming from you normal kitchen sink tap. Its just a simple single pole switch so does not even matter which way round the wires go.

Trevor


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Pump*

Hello,

If you have a Shureflo pump then it does not need any electrical connections.

Trev.


----------



## DOC (May 18, 2005)

Many thanks chaps - have looked at the connections to the sink tap and there are no electrical terminals so I shall proceed as you describe.
Paperwork with the van seems to indicate a pressure switch which turns on the pump when you open a tap.
I can proceed with the installation in confidence - thanks again.
DOC


----------



## DOC (May 18, 2005)

All done and dusted - works a treat.
Thanks chaps.
DOC


----------

